# Buttermilk Pie



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Pastry for 9 inch pie crust
1 1/2 cup sugar
3 tblsp flour
1 cup buttermilk, divided
3 eggs, slightly beaten
1/4 cup melted butter
1 tsp vanilla extract 
1/2 cup chopped pecans

Pre heat oven to 425. prepare pie pastry.

In a large bowl, combine sugar, flour, and 1/2 cup buttermilk. Add beaten eggs and the remaining 1/2 cup of buttermilk, mix well with whisk. Mix the melted butter and vanilla extract. Pour into prepared pie crust. Sprinkle pecans over the top. Bake for 10 mins, then reduce heat to 350 degs and bake for 25-30 mins or until a knife near the center comes out clean. remove and let cool on a wire rack.


----------

